# Purina One? 8 In 1 Pet Ultra-Blend Select Hedgehog Food?



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys,
I took a look at the dry cat food list and it hasnt been updated in a while so I decided to check, 
I have chretien on Purina one right now, he use to be on Performatran but I thought he might enjoy me switching it up a bit (and I wont lie its a bit cheaper) he seems to enjoy it but is the quality good enough for hoggys? 
Also has anyone ever tried 8 In 1 Pet Ultra-Blend Select Hedgehog Food?
I was told (by you guys) not to buy hedgehog food so I havent but I see it everywhere and was wondering what you guys think of it?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Purina One has corn and by-products. You want to feed high quality food. You also want to have a mixture of 2+ cat foods. You want each food to have a different first ingredient, so they have a different flavor. 

There are SO many different Purina One foods, that you really need to post which you are feeding to be able to critic it. 

8 in 1:
Poultry By-Product Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, and Citric Acid), Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Digest, Wheat Flour, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Taurine, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Iodine Supplement), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Copper Proteinate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K activity), and Sodium Selenite.

Protein: 30%
Fat: 8%

The protein is good. That's ALL I can say about this food. The fat is okay, but might be too low and cause the hedgehog to lose weight.

Look at the ingredients. That's terrible. There are no vegetables or fruits, no real meat. 

You want the ingredients to look more like this:
Turkey, Chicken, Barley, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Herring, Rice, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Eggs, Apples, Pumpkin, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Herring Oil, Cranberries, Sea Salt, Cottage Cheese, Dried Chicory Root, Sunflower Oil, Alfalfa Sprouts, L-Carnitine, DL Methionine, Taurine, Direct-Fed Microbials, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Vitamins/Minerals


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Smart blend chicken and Rice, maybe we could mix it with the Performatran then?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, poultry by-product meal, wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, fish meal, soy protein isolate, animal liver flavor, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, choline chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, taurine, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Protein: 34%
Fat: 13%

That isn't a good, high quality food. You want the first two ingredients to be meat (no by-products). You don't want corn or by products in the food. You also don't want their to be artificial colors, that food has "caramel color". That's a really crappy food, IMO. And I wouldn't feed it at all. 

I don't know which Performatrin you are feeding. But the Lamb and Chicken are too high in fat (19%). Unless you have a hedgehog that looses weight quickly, that food is way to high in fat. You want it under 15%. The Salmon one has 10% fat, but fish products make their poop smell worse.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's not a favorite of this forum but lots of people and breeders feed Purina One Chicken and Rice Smart Blend Formula, I've fed it in my mix for years. Feeding the higher priced stuff doesn't really cost that much more since a bag will last one hog so many months, it's up to you.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Well thanks guys, I was doing the Chicken Performatrin. Chretien is chubby but a healthy chubby I would say. He runs around a lot...


----------

